# Kevin Durant: Talking College Hoops



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Talking College Hoops
> 
> _Published by Kevin Durant in Blog on December 14th, 2009_
> 
> ...


I don't know if he has ever admitted before that he was hoping UCLA would recruit him, kinda interesting.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Should be glad he ended up in Texas. He would not have been able to fully utilize his talents in UCLA's offense like he did in Austin.


----------

